# Solani 763 Black and White



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

This was my first bowl of this blend, smoked in my Royal Danish Sovereign.
If the review sucks, I apologize.

I recieved this tin about a week ago, and opened it right away. It's a broken flake that I did not try to rub out (kinda oily), but will next time. Just to see if it smokes any different.

Upon opening the can I was greeted with the smell of a good Merlot. I don't know if it is a casing, but it smells delicious. I set out a bowl-ful and let it dry 2 hrs before smoking. Folded it up with a little more finely broken pcs on top for kindling and lit her up.

Right away I tasted the slightly sweet Va. The Latakia was there, also, but faint. The more I smoked the more it came to life. Very deep and rich and smooth by the halfway point, finishing very in your face, but not overpowering by any means.

This one is definitely in my top 5. I can see myself reaching for this when I want Latakia, but not as strong as the Odyssey or Balkan Supreme. I will be buying a couple of more tins for cellaring - I can't help but be giddy with the thought of smoking some of this with a year or two of age on it.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

Ive heard good things about solani.
being a Vaper fan i picked up a tin of 633, but havnt had the time to try it yet.
that wine smell may just be the fermentation of the tobac. does it have any burley in it by any chance? Stonehaven reeks of redwine and its not cased.
i may have to give this a try... dont really like latakia at all, but perhaps in small doses?

thanks for the review!



cquon said:


> This was my first bowl of this blend, smoked in my Royal Danish Sovereign.
> If the review sucks, I apologize.
> 
> I recieved this tin about a week ago, and opened it right away. It's a broken flake that I did not try to rub out (kinda oily), but will next time. Just to see if it smokes any different.
> ...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

No burley, but does contain some cavendish.


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

I like it but I find myself eager for the topping to burn off so I can really taste the latakia....


----------

